# Help with feeding calf



## laughingllama75 (Jul 1, 2009)

My friend has a 2 week old Holstien bull she got from a dairy farm on sunday. he has been eating 2 quarts am and pm of milk replacer. the farmer told her NOT to feed more milk than that, as he would get scours. She has been trying to feed him some grain too, but he will not touch it. Any ideas? She said he is ravenous for the milk, and has lost weight since coming to her on sunday. she does not want to starve him, and her last "bottle baby" ate more, she thinks but cant remember.

Ok farmer Kitty and Wyandott.......I am counting on you guys! And others.......


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> My friend has a 2 week old Holstien bull she got from a dairy farm on sunday. he has been eating 2 quarts am and pm of milk replacer. the farmer told her NOT to feed more milk than that, as he would get scours. She has been trying to feed him some grain too, but he will not touch it. Any ideas? She said he is ravenous for the milk, and has lost weight since coming to her on sunday. she does not want to starve him, and her last "bottle baby" ate more, she thinks but cant remember.
> 
> Ok farmer Kitty and Wyandott.......I am counting on you guys! And others.......


Tell her to watch is sides. They should be even to slightly rounded when he's done eating. If not, then she can up the water in his milk replacer. Scours can be a problem even at the 2 quarts, she just needs to watch for them and be ready to treat if he does scour. Some feel it's better to under feed a calf than to properly feed a calf. Not true, as they will suffer and not grow well.

As for the grain, I would keep a little in front of him. Sooner or later he will start eating it. Some are quicker than others.


----------



## she-earl (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been feeding the calves on our farm for a number of years.  Two quarts morning and evening should be all that is given to him.  A calf will scour.  I would be a little bit hesitant to "water down" his milk replacer because it should be mixed according to the directions.  Keep from grain in front of him.  After feeding him, you could give him some grain with your hand.  He will eventually start nibbling at it and gradually begin eating more of it.  At two weekd of age, he will not eat very much.  He probably lost some weight as a result of being moved to a new place.  I hope he does well and I have no reason to expect him not to based on what you have said.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks guys. I will let her know right now, she is semi-frustrated with this guy right now anyway- he is really bratty compared to her others one she did. He will kick at you, head posturing etc. She is steering him ASAP, and will start halter training him this weekend. She wanted to give him a few days to settle in first. I said not to let too much time slip by, he needs correction now. Hopefully, he will become a nice, handleable critter for the next year and a half.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

she-earl said:
			
		

> I have been feeding the calves on our farm for a number of years.  Two quarts morning and evening should be all that is given to him.  A calf will scour.  I would be a little bit hesitant to *"water down"* his milk replacer because it should be mixed according to the directions.  Keep from grain in front of him.  After feeding him, you could give him some grain with your hand.  He will eventually start nibbling at it and gradually begin eating more of it.  At two weekd of age, he will not eat very much.  He probably lost some weight as a result of being moved to a new place.  I hope he does well and I have no reason to expect him not to based on what you have said.


By adding water to his milk replacer your adding liquid to his diet not "watering down" his milk replacer. Watering it down would be not using as much milk replacer. As a calf gets older they need more liquid. I have been feeding the calves on our farm for over 20 years so, I do have experience and knowledge.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> thanks guys. I will let her know right now, she is semi-frustrated with this guy right now anyway- he is really bratty compared to her others one she did. He will kick at you, head posturing etc. She is steering him ASAP, and will start halter training him this weekend. She wanted to give him a few days to settle in first. I said not to let too much time slip by, he needs correction now. Hopefully, he will become a nice, handleable critter for the next year and a half.


Tell her not to let him get away with the bad behavior. To find some form of correction that will work with him and let him know it's not allowed. As he gets older this attitude of his can be dangerous.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tell her not to let him get away with the bad behavior. To find some form of correction that will work with him and let him know it's not allowed. As he gets older this attitude of his can be dangerous.


She knows, it's just been a busy week. She has several days off now, and is going to have a little calf learnin' school. She knows that with his breed especially, aggressive is no good. I will let you know how things go, thanks for the info!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. I'm glad she does know.


----------



## she-earl (Jul 2, 2009)

I would keep water in front of him in between feedings.  If he is the type to drain his water as soon as it is in front of him, it would be best to wait at least half an hour after feeding the milk replacer before giving him water.  If he drinks the water immediately after the milk, he will not get the best benefit from his milk.  I have feed calves for 15 years and in my opinion, extra water should not be added to the milk replacer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

she-earl said:
			
		

> I would keep water in front of him in between feedings.  If he is the type to drain his water as soon as it is in front of him, it would be best to wait at least half an hour after feeding the milk replacer before giving him water.  If he drinks the water immediately after the milk, he will *not get the best benefit from his milk*.  I have feed calves for 15 years and in my opinion, extra water should not be added to the milk replacer.


My I ask how you figure? He will still be getting all the milk replacer non is being taken away. As long as he drinks it all and his sides are not over filled he will get the benefit. It does no good to underfeed a calf.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 2, 2009)

ok im going to jump in here.she is feeding him right.all she has todo is watch him for the scours.an treat at the 1st sign of scours.as for the grain she can offer him some now.an he will eat it when he is ready.most times theyll be eating grain at 2wks or sooner.when i bottled calves id give them a bottle of water after their milk.an never had any ill affects.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ok im going to jump in here.she is feeding him right.all she has todo is watch him for the scours.an treat at the 1st sign of scours.as for the grain she can offer him some now.an he will eat it when he is ready.most times theyll be eating grain at 2wks or sooner.*when i bottled calves id give them a bottle of water after their milk.an never had any ill affects.*


You were adding water to what they were getting. Same as I suggested, correct?


----------



## she-earl (Jul 2, 2009)

Before I responded again, I talked with our vets to see if I was right or wrong.  The vet who called me back said that I am 100% correct.  She has seen over and over again calves that have looked unhealthy.  (She hasn't seen that on our calves.)  When she investigated, she found that the milk replacer was not being mixed according to the directions.  She stated that after the milk replacer was properly mixed and fed, they calves appearance and health dramatically changed.  I am not trying to start and agrument or put anyone down.  I am just sharing my expertise.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally, I have dealt with several vets (large office) and a feed representative as has my SIL(Different vets and feed representatives--whole different state). The way I stated is the way recommended from all of them. 

Obviously, two different methods of feeding and if your's works for you than keep with it. Mine works for me so, I'm keeping with it. Your way in my herd, I would have starved calves.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 2, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes the bottle of water was fed after their bottle of milk.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 2, 2009)

she-earl said:
			
		

> Before I responded again, I talked with our vets to see if I was right or wrong.  The vet who called me back said that I am 100% correct.  She has seen over and over again calves that have looked unhealthy.  (She hasn't seen that on our calves.)  When she investigated, she found that the milk replacer was not being mixed according to the directions.  She stated that after the milk replacer was properly mixed and fed, they calves appearance and health dramatically changed.  I am not trying to start and agrument or put anyone down.  I am just sharing my expertise.


would you post some pics of your calves an barns.im a retired dairymen an i enjoy looking at peoples setups.


----------

